# Kugellager gegen Gleitlager?



## mccracker (6. November 2012)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe hier eine Frage an Euch. Und zwar habe ich hier zwei Deep Silence Lüfter von Nanoxia und weiß nicht so recht, wie ich die bewerten soll, denn laut Google haben viele die Aussage getroffen, dass ein Gleitlager eine kürzere Lebensdauer hätte, aber eben leiser arbeitet, dafür aber ein Kugellager länger hält. Da ich aber auch gegenteilige Aussagen gefunden habe, frag ich Euch Spezi hier nun mal direkt.

Welche Technologie hält länger?
Welche ist leiser?
Wie schätzt ihr die Nanoxia-Lüfter ein?

Bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für die Antworten,

gruß
mc


----------



## Uter (6. November 2012)

mccracker schrieb:


> Welche Technologie hält länger?


billige Gleitlager < billige Kugellager < hochwertige Kugellager < hochwertige Gleitlager (z.B. hochwertige FDB)
Abgesehen von diesen Lagern gibt es auch noch andere Lager/Spezialfälle (z.B. magnetstabilisierte Gleitlager).



mccracker schrieb:


> Welche ist leiser?


Ähnlich der Haltbarkeit, Kugellager übertragen i.d.R. Vibrationen besser, manche Hersteller bauen entsprechende Dämpfungen ein. Einige billige Gleitlager sind am Anfang sehr leise, werden aber sehr schnell lauter.



mccracker schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr die Nanoxia-Lüfter ein?


 Ich selbst hatte noch keine, sie sollen aber gut sein.


----------



## wobbes (6. November 2012)

ich habe 6 Nanoxia FX Evo verbaut für mein empfinden bisher die besten die ich hatte .....


----------



## mccracker (6. November 2012)

Aha, ok. danke dir für die Antwort 

Ich habe hier die DS1 liegen, genauer gesagt den DF1202510SELN mit 1300 RPM - wirkliche Infos zum Lager habe ich aber nicht finden können


----------



## Uter (6. November 2012)

Iirc haben die ein "rifle-bearing", das ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht das beste am Markt. Natürlich kann es Schwankungen geben. 

btw: 
Bitte keine Doppelposts. Klicke das nächste mal bitte auf "Bearbeiten".


----------



## mccracker (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Infos 


PS: Habe den Edit gesehen, für nächstes mal gemerkt


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (7. November 2012)

Mal allgemein zu den Lagertypen:

Im Grunde sollte man sich nie völlig davon blenden lassen was für Lager verwendet werden, denn am Ende ist die Verarbeitung der Lager wichtiger als alles andere. Ein eigentlich hochwertiges FDB-Lager kann ebenso schlimm schleifen oder vibrieren wie jedes andere Lager. Ein Doppelkugellager kann früher kaputt gehen als ein normales Kugelgelagertes. Wichtig ist tatsächlich wie gut die Lager verarbeitet wurden. Dann kann auch ein Doppelkugelgelagerter Lüfterlager leiser sein wie ein theoretisch geräuschfreies Gleitlager (Luftgeräusche mal außen vor gelassen. Das ist rein vom design der Lüfterblätter abhängig.)


----------



## mccracker (8. November 2012)

Hi Eddy,

Danke für deine Antwort! Jepp, die Verarbeitung ist schon extrem wichtig, für den Kunden aber gerade bei einem Lüfter kaum zu überprüfen, da ja eben die meisten Komponenten im Inneren zu finden sind 

Gruß,
Mc


----------



## elohim (8. November 2012)

Uter und Eddy haben ja schon das wichtigste gesagt. Oft werden Lager übrigens auch FDB genannt obwohl es nur bessere Rifle Lager sind und ähnliches,m siehe Bitfenix und Arctic.


----------

